# Yard with winter turnout - WA5



## gingergreg (14 December 2017)

Hey! Having a nightmare trying to find a yard with everyday turnout through winter, current yard has reduced ours to alternate days which isnt suitable for the ginger boy. Pref. part livery but anything considered providing the turnout is there! Good hacking and a nice arena would be fab. 

As close to WA5 as possible, not too keen on Burtonwood, the ground is shocking anyway and I dont think many yards do winter turnout. 

Getting desperate!


----------



## gingergreg (22 December 2017)

Still looking! Going further afield now, happy to go up to 30 mins from Great Sankey providing they offer part livery.


----------



## racebuddy (28 December 2017)

hi I am on a yard in culceth great facilities indoor , outdoor wash room , fantastic grazing every day just 2 hours tunrnout but better than nothing , small field groups


----------



## Fanatical (28 December 2017)

OP, your inbox is full.


----------



## gingergreg (28 December 2017)

Is this Kate&#8217;s place? I&#8217;ve spoken to her already and the two hours just doesn&#8217;t work for him unfortunately. Thanks so much for the suggestion though


----------



## gingergreg (28 December 2017)

Fanatical said:



			OP, your inbox is full.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I&#8217;ll go and empty it now


----------



## chocolategirl (3 January 2018)

Hi have you looked on Cheshire horse? We have 1 space on our yard coming up in frodsham? Pm me if you want further details.


----------



## Fanatical (4 January 2018)

PM'd you.


----------

